# What General Motors DOES NOT Cover Under Their GMPP Warranty



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally got my booklet/ID card for the GMPP I purchased with my vehicle. Alot of people seem to ask what is and is not covered under the GM manufactures warranty. So here's the list! Dont get confused, some of these ARE covered under Bumper-to-Bumper, Rust Protection, etc warranties. This is the 'exclusion' list for the extended GMPP protection when the other warranties expire.

What is NOT COVERED(unless in connection with a covered part):

-Engine Tune-Up
-Suspension Alignments
-Wheel Balancing
-Filters
-Lubricants
-Engine Coolant
-Drive Belts
-Radiator Hoses
-Heater and Vacuum Hoses
-Windshield Wiper Blades
-A/C Recharging
-Fluids
-Spark/Glow Plugs and Wires
-Brake Pads and Linings
-Brake Shoes and Rotors
-Manual Clutch Disc
-Or any maintenance or service part required to be performed or replaced as recommended by the Vehicles manufacturers Maintenance Schedule.

Also, neither rust damage nor any of the following parts as defined by vehicles parts manual are covered:

-Sheet Metal
-Chassis Frame
-Cross Members
-Body Rails
-Body Panels or other parts
-Bumpers
-Glass
-Carpets
-Weather-Strips
-Lenses
-Sealed Beams
-Light Buls
-Tires
-Trims
-Convertile or Vinyl Tops
-Moldings
-Bright Metal
-Upholstery
-Paint
-Exhaust System
-Catalytic Converters
-Hinges
-Brake Drums
-Shock Absorbers
-Batteries

Also NOT COVERED:

-Correction of Air and Water Leaks
-Wind Noise
-Odors
-Squeaks
-Rattles

The GMPP Agreement is not responsible for a FAILURE or CLAIM:

-Caused by misuse, abuse, negligence, alterations or modifications made to your vehicle
-Caused by lack of maintenence required by owners manual maintenence schedule
-Caused by collision, fire, theft, freezing, vandalism, riot, explosion, lightning, earthquake, windstorm, hail, water, or animal.
-Caused by racing or other competition.
-Caused by a condition that was present prior to purchasing the agreement, or if the odometer has stopped or has been changed.
-Caused by pulling a trailer or another vehicle, unless your vehicle is equipped for this.
-Occuring outside the 50 States of this country
-Relating to aftermarket components not originally on the vehicle. Examples include but not limited to garage door openers, cell phones, theft deterrent systems, and air conditioning components.
-Relating to any communication, navigational, or entertainment devices that become unusable or unable to function as intended due to changes in content, technology, or wireless service.
-Caused by contaminated fuel systems or other contaminated fluids.

Finally, no benefits are available hereunder:

-If a material misrepresentation was made on the Contract Registration, or if you are no longer using your vehicle in accordance with the eligibility requirements stated on the Contract Registration.
-For economic loss, including loss of time, inconvenience, lodging and food(EXCEPT as provided under the Trip Interruption Coverage afforded by this agreement), storage or other incidental or consequential loss or damage that may result from a failure
-For diminution in Vehicle value.


Phew!! My fingers hurt.. well there you go everyone. Study and Learn ccasion14:


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

What does it cover?

Thats the question, im glad I passed on it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Like he said, some of that stuff is covered. recharging the A/C for example, is covered if the compressor quits. And plenty of things are covered. Ive had power door lock motor go on another car, and the control module was in the drivers door. $800 for this part. Ive had the A/C compressor quit at 43,000 miles on another car. $2300 later under warranty, I had new A/C. I've had the rack and pinion steering go out on my ex wifes $40,000 mini van. That was $3,600 all of this covered after the 3/36,000.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

GMPP is by far the best extended warranty you can buy, it very closely mirrors the original bumper to bumper warranty and is more extensive than many manufacturers basic new vehicle warranty. None of them cover maintnence items, very few cover any rubber components at all. I have personally delt with many different extended warranty companies and GMPP is the only one I buy for my own vehicles.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Like he said, some of that stuff is covered. recharging the A/C for example, is covered if the compressor quits. And plenty of things are covered. Ive had power door lock motor go on another car, and the control module was in the drivers door. $800 for this part. Ive had the A/C compressor quit at 43,000 miles on another car. $2300 later under warranty, I had new A/C. I've had the rack and pinion steering go out on my ex wifes $40,000 mini van. That was $3,600 all of this covered after the 3/36,000.


Exactly. It does seem like a giant puzzle, you just got to find out what pieces connect where. lol.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> GMPP is by far the best extended warranty you can buy, it very closely mirrors the original bumper to bumper warranty and is more extensive than many manufacturers basic new vehicle warranty. None of them cover maintnence items, very few cover any rubber components at all. I have personally delt with many different extended warranty companies and GMPP is the only one I buy for my own vehicles.


I agree. And I've stated in another thread too, GMPP has Trip Interruption benefits. You go on a vacation and your car breaks down? As long as you are atleast 100 miles away from your home, on top of getting your car fixed at no charge, rental given to you at no charge, GM will ALSO reimburse you up to $150 a day, $750 max, for unplanned hotel stay and restaraunt visits! Upon proof of receipts, of course. 

When it comes down to reimbursing you for food, hotel, rental car, and repairs when your car breaks down hundreds of miles away from home, I find loyalty in that. Not many other car companies take care of their customers like that.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

Now if I can just coincidentally have a mechanical breakdown while I'm passing by an all inclusive beach resort!!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

While the list of exclusions is pretty much what I would expect, I noted that it consists mostly of items that could be expected to be replaced, or commonly fail. And items related appearance are almost never covered by anyone.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Chris.P said:


> Now if I can just coincidentally have a mechanical breakdown while I'm passing by an all inclusive beach resort!!


Lol! You and me both.. ccasion14:


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Exactly. It does seem like a giant puzzle, you just got to find out what pieces connect where. lol.


Sounds like a reliable vehicle........just sayin


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

buckeyewalt said:


> Sounds like a reliable vehicle........just sayin


What does a list of what's not covered have anything to do with the vehicle's reliability?


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone compared GM's extended warranty with Kia's standard 10 yr/100,000 mile warranty? Why can they cover the car 10 years or 100,000 miles and GM can only do 3 years and/or 35,000?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> Has anyone compared GM's extended warranty with Kia's standard 10 yr/100,000 mile warranty? Why can they cover the car 10 years or 100,000 miles and GM can only do 3 years and/or 35,000?




newcruzer17,
Chevrolet has a standard 3yr/36,000 mile warranty and a 5yr/100,000 mile Powertrain warranty. They are referring to the GMPP (General Motors Protection Plan) which is an extended warranty which is used after the factory warranties have expired. If you would like to read more information on the GMPP you can follow the link below. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
General Motors Protection Plan - Home Page
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> newcruzer17,
> Chevrolet has a standard 3yr/36,000 mile warranty and a 5yr/100,000 mile Powertrain warranty. They are referring to the GMPP (General Motors Protection Plan) which is an extended warranty which is used after the factory warranties have expired. If you would like to read more information on the GMPP you can follow the link below. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
> General Motors Protection Plan - Home Page
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Oh, I understand the 'extended' thing, but it costs extra money to do that; theirs is included in the price.

Here is my opinion about extended warranties; I figure that the manufacturer knows their cars will outlast the time/mileage limit and it is just another profit center, albiet a comfort to the little ol' lady driver. I always have taken my chances on not getting the extended warranty, and it has proven a correct choice every time on every new car I have ever purchased. We are talking 40 years here. For me, they always outlast the warranty. A '92 Mustang I recently sold went 200,000+ and 20 years with nothing more than tune-ups, oil changes, and new rubber, (not counting a windshield or two) I have a '01 Outback that is over 150,000, same thing. I can go on about other examples, but my experience has been that the engineers are way smarter and better at what they do than most folks will credit them. They know when the car will wear out.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Kia's 10yr/100k warranty is strictly limited powertrain, against our 5yr/100k. But honestly, more people will tack on over 10k a year to their odometers than not, so really there's not much of a difference for the typical driver. Their basic warranty(bumper-to-bumper, I'm guessing) is however 5yr/60k, which obviously beats our 3/36k. I dont know other people's opinions, but I dont care for Kia one bit, so looking past their seemingly more superior warranty wasn't very hard for me.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

newcruzer17 said:


> Has anyone compared GM's extended warranty with Kia's standard 10 yr/100,000 mile warranty? Why can they cover the car 10 years or 100,000 miles and GM can only do 3 years and/or 35,000?


That "warranty" for 10 years is solely powertrain. They offer it simply because the vast majority of owners will not be able to provide service information to qualify. I've yet to see one of my customers actually manage to get them to cover anything as they always find a loophole for the way out.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you have to purchase the GMPP at the time of sale or can it be added on say 2-3 years after. Or just before your factory warranty runs out? What if you've been having a lot of issues With the car and want it even though you initially passed up on it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Do you have to purchase the GMPP at the time of sale or can it be added on say 2-3 years after. Or just before your factory warranty runs out? What if you've been having a lot of issues With the car and want it even though you initially passed up on it.




CHUV,
You are able to purchase the GMPP after the purchase of your vehicle. You do have to purchase it while your vehicle is still under warranty. And you are able to purchase it even if you have had issues with your vehicle prior to purchasing the GMPP. If you have any other questions feel free to contact me or you can also visit the GMPP web site. The site has a FAQ section as well as information on the different plans that are offered. 
General Motors Protection Plan - Home Page
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

It has been in my experience over my years of buying Chevrolet products that if anything were to happen that was major it would be connected to the drivetrain and fall under the standard drivetrain warranty. For example on my Suburban was 5yr/60000k. I have all Chevrolet products currently and over my years of ownership with proper maintenance all that has ever needed to be done is tires, oil changes, and brakes. The GMPP warranty to me at best is disappointing at best.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Stacy


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Do you have to purchase the GMPP at the time of sale or can it be added on say 2-3 years after. Or just before your factory warranty runs out? What if you've been having a lot of issues With the car and want it even though you initially passed up on it.


The earlier you get it, the cheaper it will be. As I've stated before, my salesman told me if I were to wait 4 years to get the 6yr/75k mile coverage i have now(paid $1500), it would've costed me almost $4,000.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Got GMPP on my Saturn in 07 for around $900 online from a Cadillac dealer in PA. The Saturn dealer had quoted me over two grand for the same warranty. So far I have had a suspension problem that would have cost $225 to get repaired and last month my seat broke (weld snapped) and the repair would have been $925 with the free rental I got with the warranty. For my $900 invested I have made $1150 in claims and I still have 20,000 miles or 3 years of warranty left. This is why I also purchased the same warranty from the same dealer in PA for my Cruze. It paid off on the Saturn and even if I don't use it on the Cruze it works out to $10.15 a month for an 8 year 84000 mile extended warranty. I spent that much on coffee this week and its only Wednesday. It all depends on how you look at it.


----------



## cfordg57 (Feb 26, 2012)

NYCruze2012, 

I am glad that you found that to be the case with your Chevy purchases. It certainly was not with my 2002 Trailblazer. As soon as the 3yr/36000 expired all **** broke loose. Fan clutch, transmission, fuel pump, whole ABS system, 4wd controller module, wiper motor, blower motor, alternator all went between 40-80K miles. With the exception of the transmission falling apart at 50K nothing else would be covered under the powertrain warranty as far as I know. So I can relate to anyone wanting to extend coverage past the normal 3/36


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cfordg57 said:


> NYCruze2012,
> 
> I am glad that you found that to be the case with your Chevy purchases. It certainly was not with my 2002 Trailblazer. As soon as the 3yr/36000 expired all **** broke loose. Fan clutch, transmission, fuel pump, whole ABS system, 4wd controller module, wiper motor, blower motor, alternator all went between 40-80K miles. With the exception of the transmission falling apart at 50K nothing else would be covered under the powertrain warranty as far as I know. So I can relate to anyone wanting to extend coverage past the normal 3/36


Wow! I am disappointed to hear all that happened with your Trailblazer! You have to forgive me as I am very pro-Chevy almost to the point of being jaded. I did purchase the extended warranties on most of the vehicles I have owned but never ended up using them. Thats why to me I felt GMPP useless and I did have Major Guard. I was upset because I felt as if I have wasted thousands of dollars over the vehicle I had purchased.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I purchased my Cruze about 2 weeks ago. I decided to go with the GMPP, which I normally don't do. $1,505 with a $0 deductable. I'm handy, so I don't like paying for a warranty...but this is my work vehicle, so I like the assurance of a dealership and rental available.

However, I drive so much to work, I'll probably hit the 100,000 mark in 4-5 years...**yikes**

I have a little bit of buyers remorse on it, but at 5 years it's $25 a month....I spend more on other stupid crap.

Still unsure if I should call and cancel it though!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Finally got my booklet/ID card for the GMPP I purchased with my vehicle. Alot of people seem to ask what is and is not covered under the GM manufactures warranty. So here's the list! Dont get confused, some of these ARE covered under Bumper-to-Bumper, Rust Protection, etc warranties. This is the 'exclusion' list for the extended GMPP protection when the other warranties expire.
> 
> What is NOT COVERED(unless in connection with a covered part):
> 
> ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> View attachment 224418


Nice thread bump. I actually had a cat fail and they somehow wrote it off as GMPP with the blown door speaker. I was still within the 80K emissions warranty but it was written up as GMPP. They also didn't want to cover the Coil pack(s) I went through before I got the neg cable done.



OnlyTaurus said:


> The earlier you get it, the cheaper it will be. As I've stated before, my salesman told me if I were to wait 4 years to get the 6yr/75k mile coverage i have now(paid $1500), it would've costed me almost $4,000.



Still true to this day, when I was at the end of 1 and tried to get another it was about $3100 for a 3/36 $0 deductible.


----------

